# 457 visa and parents



## SAKAB (May 16, 2011)

Hi Everyone

First of all thanks to everyone involved in making this forum the goto place for migrants moving to Australia

I'm being offered a 457 visa to move to Sydney and i have my parents in India Dad 63 and Mom 60. My dad is disabled with one eye and mother is a house wife. My father has no income for the past 1o years and they have been completely dependent on me for daily stuff even for getting medicines and they are leaving with me in India in the same house

How can i get to Sydney permanently. Can i add them to my 457 visa as other dependent relatives along with my wife and a child? Will it delay my via processing

Also if i have to bring them as tourist can i get a visa for 12 months as tourist and then they go back to india before the visa expires. Can i apply again for 12 months or is there any locking period to get them back to Sydney again. i want to do this until i get the PR in say 3 years. Is this possible?

Please help me guys with the best options to get them to Sydney permanently and not on tourist visa as it is not guaranteed every time the embassy grants the tourist visa for 12 months.

Thanks in advance


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

If you haven't already done so try doing a search on this forum since the subject of parents and visas has come up before. 

Good luck, parent visas are not easy. 

Karen.


----------



## SAKAB (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Karen, Yes i searched but there was no thread about adding parents to the 457 visa at first. Let me know if you have any pointers


----------



## SAKAB (May 16, 2011)

Any advise guys on adding parents to 457 as other dependents when i process my 457 visa


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Not on a 457.

With a PR you can get your parents a visa but it will either take at least 10 years from been applied or take 3 years and cost over $40 000, essentially your buying your parents a place into the country.

There are no other ways.


----------



## SAKAB (May 16, 2011)

Thanks! This thread Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457) says that they can be considered on Other dependent relatives in Secondary Applicant Eligibility. Did anyone have experience of adding their parents to the 457 visa and got rejected?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

sakab they can go on tourist visa, the first time the visa is normally granted for 3 months, once they are back they can go again on tourist visa, i believe the visa can be extended as well to about 6 months/1 year.


----------



## SAKAB (May 16, 2011)

Thanks i thought about that having my parents for 1 year tourist visa and they go back and apply again for another. Do you guys know if they are any limitations on number of times we can apply for a tourist visa, i.e they apply for 1 year they go back and apply again for another year. Is that possible


----------



## SAKAB (May 16, 2011)

HI Guys

Did any of the parents visiting from India on a tourist visa for 1 year have 8503 condition(no further stay) on their visa.
In future i'm planning to get a PR and then get parents on a tourist visa for 1 year and while they are onshore apply for a parents normal visa not CPV . The plan is to get a bridging visa so that my parents can stay in Australia but you cant apply for a brdiging visa if you have 8503 condition


----------

